# Better reading of electronics



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Does anybody know of a web sight that has in depth instructions. I'm trying to better figure out what i'm seeeing. I want to get a better unit. I'm afraid if I get more to learn I'll just get more frustrated.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Think a couple months back someone had something on those lines in the Lake Erie sec. Might try a search.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

here is the best one i found. http://www.menofhonorbassclub.com/M...ts/Library Files/Understanding Your Sonar.pdf


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks that was a lot of help! The wifes not happy that the boat now needs a color unit. That sems to be easier to read and understand.


----------



## Larry Carr (Sep 24, 2007)

What unit are you running right now. I do plotter and GPS training but know enough about sonar to help ya out.

Larry Carr
Westerville OH
The Plotter Professor


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I've just got the basic x50 lawrance that came with the boat.


----------



## Jonboat1850 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lowrance.com has a sonar tutorial also check out Bruce " Doc" Sampsons website it has what your looking for , he also has dvds you can buy. You should be able to google his name. I cant think of the website right off hand


----------

